# Puppy Teeth? Weird or Normal?!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

HI!

I have a quick question.... I'm trying to decide whether I'm freaking out or not.  And this is something I wouldn't really notice if a family member didn't draw my attention to "misplaced" teeth in Bertie's mouth. 

Bertie was writhing and Jacks (convinced I was trying to kill his baby brother) was nipping my arm and back and barking at me - total chaos! - so I couldn't get a VERY VERY good look at these toofers, but it looks like Bertie has two white spots in the soft palate/gum area behind the baby teeth (lower jaw incisors). See attached pic for the exact spot where I see this. My sister thought it was TEETH behind the puppy teeth, but it looks like a pressure spot where teeth are pushing around. I'm hoping that just means his adult teeth are on the way out?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm inclined to say it's adult teeth coming in. Bear has three adult teeth come in (each side, both top and bottom) behind the baby teeth where there was originally just gum.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's funny - with all the dogs we've had, I notice when their teeth come out or are loose, but not really how they come in. So it was freaky to see those white spots....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Speaking of freaky, I saw this the other day, a childs skull showing baby teeth and adult teeth.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie is so "bitty" last two days cant take him off my hands and when I checked in his mouth upper adult 2 front teeth are there, and I can see the others ready to show up, doubled with baby's ones. When did that happen? My baby is growing up so fast.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

A few of my puppies have had teeth like that. The adult tooth comes through and then the baby one finally falls out. I have never had to do anything. The vet said the only reason she would touch them was if the baby ones remained firm in the jaw long after the adult teeth came in. It never seemed to bother the pups. Bertie is growing up way too fast


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Very often parents call us (some in a panic) concerned that their child’s permanent teeth are growing in but their baby teeth are not falling out. This occurrence is actually very common and I typically explain the following to parents:
> 
> Baby teeth get loose and come out because the permanent teeth that usually grow in directly underneath them shrink the root of the baby tooth, thus making the baby tooth “rootless” so that it becomes loose enough to fall out.
> 
> ...


OMG. I was just randomly googling and found this. Yes it's about human kids and their growing mouths, but the bolded part....  That actually makes sense considering what I saw in his mouth yesterday. 

I think this means I need to get Bertie to play tug with me.... :uhoh: I fingered those baby teeth and they are not very wiggly considering there's at least two teeth coming out behind them....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't worry!!! I'm sure it'll happen. We player tug with Bear. The only tooth i saw the adult tooth peeking through is on one of his front teeth. Everyone else fell out before the adult teeth started peeking through. Im sure they are just new molars.  i'll try to take pics of Bear's teeth tonight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley had one tooth like that, the baby tooth wasn't even loose. The vet said we'd just watch it and if it didn't fall out it would need to be pulled. 
Thankfully he plays tug of war with Ky everyday so it did come out. Trust me, babies are so much easier to raise than puppies!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was just telling somebody this reminds me horribly of my niece who had the family curse (double row teeth from stubborn baby teeth AND extra permanant teeth). The poor kid had to have most of her baby teeth removed by the dentist and then a couple random ROOTLESS permanent teeth removed as well so her teeth would grow in straight vs wrong like my dad's teeth. 

My dad never had those extra teeth pulled, so he had the double rows and sideways teeth before he married my mom and went to the dentist for the first time in his life. 

*puts on zen cap and chants _'it will be ok, they will fall out, they will fall out_...'*


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Fingers crossed, but looks like the baby teeth ARE FINALLY LOOSE!!!!! I think it's going to be OK. Phew!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay!!! Bear finally lost his other bottom canine and i caught it!!!!! Now if only those top two would pop out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The one is sideways and the other feels very wiggly so I'm sure by the time he eats his next meal he's probably going to swallow them.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*Don't laugh at me...*

Thought I would update this.... :

Bertie's front toofers finally came out!!!!! His lower jaw frontwise looks terrible, because you have the two new front teeth growing bigger all the time and the lower canines (I'll get to them in a second) and then there are the two empty spots where the stubborn incisors dropped out finally and the new teeth are where they were _behind_ those empty spots.  I think as they grow, they will fill in where they should be. Or just keep looking a little wonky over time. 

And that leads to the lower canines - which I THINK are baby teeth. We have a heartworm test coming up at the end of this month with Jacks (Bertie will get his next month). If the lower canines are still in there, I'll have the vet look at them. 

Why am I worried? 

Oh. Nothing. Just that they look a little flat on top instead of pointy. :eyecrazy::bawling: Probably from him chewing on everything he can get his mouth on. I don't buy those marrow bones because they are as hard as a ROCK. Same thing with Antlers. 

Probably the only thing I can think of that would cause damage to teeth would be the dogs gnawing on the Merrick rib bones I bought them. But seriously even those have more give than I think would cause wear to teeth.

I'm going to hopefully guess these are rootless baby teeth and will go bye-bye shortly, which is why they are not that strong, etc. I can't get a good enough look at them to tell if they have that strong and white look of new adult teeth or the vaguely transparent look of puppy teeth. 

However, if they are still there by the time I get both guys to the vet in a couple weeks.... I'm going to see if the vet would stare into his mouth and tell if those are baby teeth or not.


----------

